

Ask HN: Beautiful Text Editor for OS X - anonyfox

During the last weeks I fell in love with OS X yosemite, and tweaked&#x2F;replaced nearly every app I use everyday to match the visual style of yosemite... except my code editor: sublime text 3.<p>I know all the advantages and fixtures and as a full stack developer I &quot;live&quot; in my editor, but...: the whole design feels outdated now in yosemite. I already tweaked sublime through color schemes, themes and custom settings for margins and what have you, but I just can&#x27;t get sublime to look <i></i>beautiful<i></i>.<p>Despite having paid for sublime, I&#x27;d ditch it right now for something truly beautiful. Syntax Highlighting&#x2F;Snippets for stuff like coffee script, markdown and handlebars would be sufficient for me as featureset.<p>Does anyone know a text editor&#x2F;IDE with a &quot;stunning&quot; UI? Free or paid doesn&#x27;t matter for me, I just want something nice to look at for the hours of casual coding.<p>This must sound stupid, since most discussions about editors are based around functionality - but i&#x27;m really serious about this.
======
skorecky
My Top two would be: Atom: [https://atom.io/](https://atom.io/) TextMate 2:
[https://github.com/textmate/textmate](https://github.com/textmate/textmate)

Not sure if either is 100% Yosemite ready yet, but both put out regular
updates and I know for sure Atom has a Yosemite theme.

~~~
0942v8653
I vote for TextMate. It just upgraded from alpha to beta and it added
Yosemite-style tabs which look much nicer than the old ones.

------
eivarv
I recently stumbled upon a theme for Sublime Text called El Capitan[1], which
matches the visual style of Yosemite very well, save for a few minor
differences.

If you are partial to the new dark menu bar and dock, you might also want to
check out Gravity[2], which is almost as successful in making Sublime Text
seem at home.

[1]:
[https://sublime.wbond.net/packages/Theme%20-%20El%20Capitan](https://sublime.wbond.net/packages/Theme%20-%20El%20Capitan)
[2]:
[https://sublime.wbond.net/packages/Theme%20-%20Gravity](https://sublime.wbond.net/packages/Theme%20-%20Gravity)

------
whichdan
Have you tried the Soda[1] theme for Sublime? It's very slick, but assuming
you've tried it, our definition of beautiful is wildly different.

Do you have examples of other apps which you consider aesthetically pleasing?

[1] [https://github.com/buymeasoda/soda-
theme/](https://github.com/buymeasoda/soda-theme/)

------
schrodingersCat
In the terminal (iterm2 of course), I find vim with the solarized theme
([http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized](http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized))
combined with he right plugins to be a beautiful and useful text editor. In
the gui, I really love sublime text
([http://www.sublimetext.com/](http://www.sublimetext.com/)). Atom is also
quite nice, so you really can't go wrong with that

------
danalec
I'm a sublime text 3 user too and I've been trying out slap:
[https://github.com/slap-editor/slap](https://github.com/slap-editor/slap)

------
kenferry
Panic's Coda comes to mind first for great design, and it was just updated.

[http://panic.com/coda/](http://panic.com/coda/)

------
rholdy
I've heard good things about Brackets. But haven't fired it up with Yosemite
yet.

------
afshinmeh
Vim spf13

~~~
skorecky
Every damn time someone looking for an IDE / Text editor VIM comes up. Go away
trolls.

~~~
atmosx
LOL, when people talk/ask about fast and beautiful cars, it's more than
natural to name Ferrari at some point. Same with "Vi improved" ;-)

------
_em_
could you list what apps you replaced with which ones ?

